# Carrying case/Shipping crate



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Now that Marty's event is over I have to ask how do you all transport your collections to such an event.

I've seen a few carrying case posts here before and those are great, but they are few and far between.

This leads me to believe the remainders have yet to post pictures of their cases, don’t have a case, or still use the original box.

I have no problem with the original box however it can get a bit tedious over time and they really aren't designed for that.

I’ve put together a suspended loop of track in my garage, nearly identical to Ted Doskaris’s crawl space layout. However seeing that the garage doubles as a woodshop among other things, the trains need some sort of storage. Currently the trains are stored in the original boxes stacked underneath my cabinet assembly table. This works but it can take a bit of time to un-box and re-box everything. 

To eliminate this I’ve been considering building a cabinet with grooves I can role the stock into and out of with minimum clearances to save space. Like items will share shelves. The front of the cabinet would just have a door and gasket to close the collection and keep out the dust.

I also have acquired materials to crate up the original boxes. As part of my job I require the ability to move frequently although I haven’t in years but should the need a rise I’m required to be ready.

My predicament is how I can make the storage cabinet capable of being a shipping crate, capable of rough movers?

Now I realize I can build the crates for the items and simple store them in the cabinet, and simple place them back in their boxes for the move. That’s just double space and space is a factor.

Do most of you even keep your original boxes?

One thought is to adhere ¼” foam padding to 1/8” hardboard dividers I could slip between the stock for the move. But what about the roof? And the front and rear of the item?

I suppose there is no one perfect solution, just trying to get an idea. I just can’t image everyone piling the cars up in boxes although any wear will just simulate weathering…
Appreciate any thoughts?


Large scale version of;


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some ideas - 

http://largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=11881[/b]


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Error: dns_server_failure...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The link is working now. 

I know a guy who buys those big under-bed plastic storage tubs and wraps the cars in towels. Perhaps I'd use bubblewrap. His solution seemed a little impractical in my case 'cause I'd have those big boxes to stuff in my little car. With something like a hatchback, station wagon or suv, that'd work well. His towels match the train. Very cool.


----------

